# Old world carniolans



## grwaskom (Nov 7, 2016)

Trying to find a breeder. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you read about Sue Colby's work?


----------



## grwaskom (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes but want old world.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

http://entomology.wsu.edu/apis/breeding-program/queens/

WSU program...


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Dennis Lohman of Lohman Apiaries has advertised under the name of "Old World Carniolans" for as long as I can remember. I am not sure if that is what you are searching for, but he is the only source I know of that goes by that description.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Where do VP queens source there carni stock from?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Maybe from Glenn's line?


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Although a cross, closest thing I could find,
http://barnett-apiaries.com/index.php?productID=704


----------



## crazybean (Dec 20, 2016)

I know some good breeders but I am not sure if export to 
US is allowed. I know that they can export to Mexico.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

There may be a subtle reason why the question was asked. I started my pollination business with "Old World Carniolans" in the early 1960's. At that time, the breed was well known as being prolific swarming hives. I would come into my apiaries and the swarms would be hanging from the branches. It was like picking very large bunches of grapes. In approximately 5 years I had 350 hives. They were very difficult to control as far as swarming was concerned. Sue Cobey probably saw it as an opportunity as otherwise it is a wonderful bee. Now down to just a few hives but I have been using her New World Carniolans ever since she introduced them to the market. Wonderful piece of work she has done. Would never willingly go back to the Old World Carniolans although I observed one of my hives being usurped by a small swarm this past summer and it was easily over a 100 lbs. going into the winter and is booming in strength mid- March. Has all the appearances that someone in my neighborhood may have the "Old World Carniolans" If so, I will be able to fill my winter dead-outs with that hive alone, when the drones start flying. OMTCW


----------

